# Roter Ochse Roadrage Moritzberg 10.10.



## kindergartenkin (9. Oktober 2009)

http://www.redbull.de/roadrage

nur zur Info ! -wenns schon mal sowas in der Umgebung gibt


----------



## Outlaw888 (9. Oktober 2009)

wahnsinn...wie biste denn darauf gekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kindergartenkin (9. Oktober 2009)

ma waaaas es ned


----------



## lowfat (9. Oktober 2009)

es geht halt nix über Durchblick...


----------



## norman68 (10. Oktober 2009)

Mist Wetter, klasse Sport!


----------



## JackOeder (11. Oktober 2009)

und viele Marins ;-)


----------



## Tabibuschua (11. Oktober 2009)

paar Bildschee vom Rennen:

http://dragdim.unreality.de/coppermine/


----------



## norman68 (11. Oktober 2009)

Tabibuschua schrieb:


> paar Bildschee vom Rennen:
> 
> http://dragdim.unreality.de/coppermine/



Nette Bilder! Hoffe du hast nix dagegen das ich ein paar Pic-Links weiter geschickt habe. Hast einen Bekannten von mir ein paarmal schön erwischt.


----------



## Tabibuschua (11. Oktober 2009)

nö, hau rein :] Die Bilder sind zur freien privaten Verfügung


----------

